
Microsoft Intern’s Rape Claim Highlights Struggle to Combat Sex Discrimination - furioussloth
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-12-14/microsoft-intern-s-rape-claim-highlights-struggle-to-combat-sex-discrimination
======
camelCaseOfBeer
Honestly though, I understand not immediately firing people over an ongoing
legal investigation that happened outside of work. But why the flying fuck
would Microsoft hesitate to ensure the victim had absolutely no chance of
encountering a dude accused of raping her in her place of work. Isn't being
safe at work like the single most important facet of an employer's
responsibility to their employee? Their campus is huge, both of them were
interns that could have easily been placed on different projects, scheduled
different hours, etc. And in the face of all these cultural accusations, an
undeniably dangerous circumstances arises and, what was the quote, "taken
practical steps"? As in, some middling HR manager practically deeply nodded
their head, wrote an email, and forgot about it? Honestly tech seems to grow
so fast that basic sensibilities like common sensible risk assessment flies
out the window where ever some executive hasn't explicitly defined what to do.

